# As they laid



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Let's see your "as they laid" pics. Kinda re-live that moment when you're walking up on them for the first time. It's probably my favorite moment and I usually try to capture it. Here's a couple of my best moments for sure. Lord willing, I'll experience it again this year.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

A couple


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

Hey OP did you ever get that buck scored? He's a beauty! He looks a lot like the one I killed last season, so I was just curious. Congrats on a beauty! It is an awesome feeling walking up to the trophy for the 1st time!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

My 2014 buck


----------



## Ruttan (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Last years buck


----------



## ezmorningrebel (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

2013 DIY public ground bull....70yd from where he was hit.


----------



## NHRedleg (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

2014 OH public land, 45# recurve


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Illinois 2015


----------



## jhcats10 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G925R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung (Jul 27, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

First and only archery buck from last year.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## intherut (Nov 8, 2010)

2015 buck


----------



## GunnerNYS (Sep 7, 2011)

intherut said:


> 2015 buck


Great buck and Great photo


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7988ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_1944c by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_1892C by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_7049c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

25ft-up, you have the best pics


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks davydtune!


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Heres a DIY bull in Co public ground, this cropped pic was taken from the spot I shot him from [about 11 yds]...he stood there for a few seconds not even knowing he was hit...took about 3 steps as he toppled over








This one was taken from the stand...straight down shot....buck died 5' from the tree I was in


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

a few decent ones


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## fmb (Jan 23, 2006)

just like I found her


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## golfernash (Feb 6, 2007)

2015 Illinois


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

golfernash said:


> 2015 Illinois


Another awesome pic thread. You mind sharing another pic of this beast? He looks awesome.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Beendare said:


> Heres a DIY bull in Co public ground, this cropped pic was taken from the spot I shot him from [about 11 yds]...he stood there for a few seconds not even knowing he was hit...took about 3 steps as he toppled over
> View attachment 4541970
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy how the arrow ended up.


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

2015 bow kill






[/ATTACH]

Gun kill, I still love it as a "as they lay" pic


----------



## golfernash (Feb 6, 2007)

Perfect Harvest said:


> Another awesome pic thread. You mind sharing another pic of this beast? He looks awesome.


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

golfernash said:


>


Beautiful buck!


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

My favorite. She almost made it to the truck.


----------



## P&Y3times (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Pretty cool thread


----------



## Ruttan (Oct 13, 2014)

Found another one from a few years back


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

...


----------



## camo_deerslayer (Sep 29, 2006)

Exactly as I found him...











Sent from my iPhone using the "Hunt and Peck" method...


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

South Georgia deer, i kept the branches in his horns


----------



## brancher147 (Sep 1, 2015)

These are not the best quality. Taken with a cell phone, and not a very good one. I usually hunt alone and don't usually bring a camera. Maybe someday I will upgrade to a smartphone...

The one in the snow was week before Christmas in VA and actually pulled both antlers off while dragging out, so this is only pic I have with the antlers on the deer. They look bigger on the deer than they do off the deer...


----------



## Siouxme (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)

Siouxme said:


> View attachment 4546202
> View attachment 4546218
> View attachment 4546226


Get well soon .......thinking it's a little late for that. Lmao


----------



## dirkcsu (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## tennbowhunter (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## tennbowhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

tennbowhunter said:


>


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

*Walk Up Videos*


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Dug up a couple more


----------



## comer44883 (Oct 26, 2010)

Smaller doe shot at 30yards last year, fell 10 yards from the treestand.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## clafountain2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

A couple from last year


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Great thread


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Didn't take as many pics in the 35mm days, without posing, but came up with a few more.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Rifle doe, she was enormous







Archery doe, I heard her crash in the creek and had hoped she made it across, worth getting wet for though








rifle buck

Cool thread idea!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

tackscall said:


> Archery doe, I heard her crash in the creek and had hoped she made it across, worth getting wet for though
> Cool thread idea!


I hear they head for water, but that pic is the first time I've seen it.


----------



## MSbowhunter48 (Jul 10, 2016)

Mississippi Public Land 
2014 







2015 Bucks


----------



## MSbowhunter48 (Jul 10, 2016)

kybeau said:


>


Very cool picture!


----------



## MDSTRUTNRUT (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

View attachment 4548218
[/QUOTE]

Super cool pic! Great thread guys!


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

2015 bucks 









The gobbler fell here but of course I laid the arrow on him 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

Such a great memory for me 
Always enjoy reliving it

Love the rays of sunshine
Almost like God was looking down and pointing him out to me


----------



## HuntOutdoors! (Jun 27, 2016)

Here are a few from years past enjoy .There is nothing better than the way you find them laying so much better than posed pics.After all its really all about the animals not the hunters when you really get down to it.


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntOutdoors! (Jun 27, 2016)

And just a couple more for fun .


----------



## bowtech8401 (Oct 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

2014 Buck. I wish I had a good Camera with a zoom because he died going up a little saddle about 150 yds from where I shot him. I didn't see him die so I gave him 30 minutes and crept to find my arrow. I thought I saw him laying there so I sat and grabbed my binos and was pretty cool how he was laying. But by the time I got the 4 wheeler it was to dark for good field pictures! Should have went down the hill before to take pics! Lessons learned!


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Ncstewart (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmn2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Love this thread. My all time favorite as they lay pic is on here, but i can't remember who's it is. It's a great buck laying in a green field with the sun coming up and the arrow is still sticking out of its side. love that picture.


----------



## VanIsleHunter (Mar 11, 2012)

Couldn't have asked for a better place for him to fall. Last year's solo archery moose.


----------



## VanIsleHunter (Mar 11, 2012)

And why do bears always seem to die in the nastiest places.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

25ft-up said:


> I hear they head for water, but that pic is the first time I've seen it.


I don't think she was headed anywhere in particular, she was dead in that creek seconds after the shot. That's the exit wound she was quartering


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Some of my favorites . . .


----------



## mwmich (Nov 6, 2009)

great idea for a thread and some great pix here fellas. this is one of my favorite of mine. a birthday buck


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

2012 5° above 0 Shotgun season


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

PA archery buck from 2014:



Ohio doe from 2014, pointing out the entrance hole the QAD Exodus made. In the liver out the far lung, it went 150 yards or so. 


A PA doe from 2012 that I shot that ran over and died right under a friends stand. I didn't realize he was so close, in the dark we ended up being only 60 yards apart.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

2014's bucks


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Walking to my stand and jumped this guy out of the dim road I was walking. High noon almost and the shadows were really playing tricks on both our eyes as I barely saw him and he couldnt quite make out what I was and hung around to give me a shot.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

2015 bucks


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Dang brother! You've killed some studs!


----------



## jordanpolk09 (Oct 11, 2013)

First public land buck. Took forever to find him and finally looked down in the ditch at this.

Had a heck of a time getting him out.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Boatman71 said:


> 2012 5° above 0 Shotgun season
> View attachment 4549866


You got your just reward that day!


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

3dn4jc said:


> 2014's bucks
> View attachment 4550010
> 
> View attachment 4550026


Wow!!!! Those are pigs. Can you share some more pictures and scores of those bucks?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Wow!!!! Those are pigs. Can you share some more pictures and scores of those bucks?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


175"s on the 12 point, first trail cam pic


----------



## Ham_Bone79 (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

tackscall said:


> You got your just reward that day!


Good lord it was BRUTAL that day thank you!


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

Muzzleloader kill. When the smoke flew I lost sight of him, next thing a heard was something crash into the fence. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P&Y3times (Dec 11, 2007)

50bowhunter said:


> Muzzleloader kill. When the smoke flew I lost sight of him, next thing a heard was something crash into the fence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You high fence hunters make me sick!!!!!!!
:wink:


----------



## Tennessee Lead (Sep 4, 2014)

2015 buck


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## mwmich (Nov 6, 2009)

found a couple more.

my best buck to date and worst picture (horrible flip phone cell camera was all i had)











Both of my deer last year ended up in water....

2015 buck










big nanny from last year. found her in this drainage ditch between some fields


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

P&Y3times said:


> You high fence hunters make me sick!!!!!!!
> :wink:


We can't grow spikes like that in the wild. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament (Jan 27, 2016)

MSbowhunter48 said:


> Mississippi Public Land
> 2014
> View attachment 4548050
> 
> ...


Great public land deer in MS! The first buck I ever killed was standing in MS River floodwater when I shot. Lot of fun to hunt behind the levee when the water is up. Wish I could afford it these days!


----------



## HuntOutdoors! (Jun 27, 2016)

Found a few more where they laid pics on my tower. Enjoy


----------



## jpaese (Jul 31, 2010)

NY suburban deer







2013


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

Some good ones. 

"My favorite as they laid"...


----------



## muliesflatties (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Stud buck there man!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

From the stand


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## bowtech8401 (Oct 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech8401 (Oct 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

*It hurts bad every time I see this one*

This thread is going to open an old wound for me. Dang it i picked the wrong stand that day. We were hunting a buddy of mines place in Kansas and I had the option to hunt this back pasture stand...and passed. The farmers nephew-in-law hunted it and killed this buck...his first with a bow. 

He shot the buck....... then whooped at the top of his lungs getting the buck moving. We searched all day and never found him. The nephew had to leave. A buddy and I found the buck about 1/2 mile away...this is as we found him though the coyote we spooked off of it had skedaddled. Buck of a lifetime. My farmer buddy has bowhunted all his life there- 1/2 a century...and never killed a buck like this.


----------



## zg2123 (Aug 17, 2014)

awesome deer


----------



## orangediablo (Jul 19, 2016)

nice pics. keep em coming


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

One of these is not like the others...


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow. Tough reflection there Beendare.


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

Here's a couple. Good thread!!


----------



## Screename (Aug 15, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Screename (Aug 15, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

best thread on AT


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Here's a few.


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmanmt (Jul 31, 2010)

468 lb canada


----------



## BuffaloRidge Bowman (Feb 17, 2015)

Screename said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Not going to lie... this is a dream of mine... no matter the deer


----------



## BuffaloRidge Bowman (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

View attachment 4560585


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

These are awesome


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I've been on AT longer than most and have to say this is one of my favorite threads, right up there with "Things you've found in the woods"


----------



## pdskal (Aug 12, 2009)

*...as they laid*

...a very memorable archery November morning a few years a go for me.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

This is where mine laid. Just raised him up to take the pic. He didn't make a step from where I shot him.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Great thread, wish I had taken more but here are a few.



This was an old warrior going down hill, was pretty wide but can't see that in this pic.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

November 19th 2015. Exactly how I found him










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Here's a couple of kills from the 2015 season


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm sure it's gonna be upside down but I shot this last yr on public land and everyone around here says that's nice for conservation land. He really would have been nice in a couple yrs.


----------



## Bluemax61 (Aug 9, 2014)

Screename said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk





BuffaloRidge Bowman said:


> Not going to lie... this is a dream of mine... no matter the deer


*AB-SO-LUTE-LY - 100% - TOTALLY AGREE!* I'm _praying_ - with ALL my heart - that "dream" may become a reality this fall, as my 9-year-old son is expressing considerable interest in going hunting with dad this season! :hello2:


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Screename said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


One of the best.


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

my 2015 sask. buck.first arrow in shoulder, 2nd as I walked up into heart,I didn't need the 2nd, but, this buck wasnt going to get away.after the fact looks like a top of heart shot through shoulder. love this thread, brings back lots of memories.


----------



## Backstrapnfrank (Jul 16, 2014)

Bluemax61 said:


> *AB-SO-LUTE-LY - 100% - TOTALLY AGREE!* I'm _praying_ - with ALL my heart - that "dream" may become a reality this fall, as my 9-year-old son is expressing considerable interest in going hunting with dad this season! :hello2:


If your remember that feeling when your child is born, it comes back when they get that first deer or turkey or what you bring them out to do. My son was 16 when he shot his first deer. That was quite a day for everyone involved. Enjoy the time and keep you children close .


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

couple from N.D.,I love hunting with snow on the ground.


----------



## johnsd16 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## sternbow (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Cornbread (Mar 13, 2003)




----------



## Grizzly_Adams (Apr 26, 2008)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Here's a couple of kills from the 2015 season
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that by chance a lacy chewin on that hog?


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Grizzly_Adams said:


> Is that by chance a lacy chewin on that hog?


Yessir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Muzzleloader kill and rifle kill


----------



## mattmann (Dec 8, 2011)

Some awesome pics guys and gals. Hopefully I can get some this year. I don't guess I've ever taken one "as they lay". Thanks for the ideas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

My favorite from last fall. She didnt make it out of the food plot


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

From my stand


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

Oct 15 2015


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

oops…Oct 10 2015 Ohio


----------



## tlknturky09 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

Keep this thread rolling! Best Thread on AT


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Here are a couple of mine over the years.


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)




----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Regohio said:


> oops…Oct 10 2015 Ohio


Stud!


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

rut said:


>


Freak. I love it!


----------



## Thib454SS (Aug 13, 2006)

This one, for me, says it all. Always bittersweet.


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

awesome thread


----------



## BrianD (Sep 28, 2009)

See him? Knocked him flat











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Love the tree stand pic


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Great pics guys. I love this thread.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Outstanding thread


----------



## jimmygilliland (Jul 11, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmygilliland (Jul 11, 2016)

Good eating 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmygilliland (Jul 11, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thwack16 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## 2.5SHOT (Jun 25, 2005)

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

Picture of a 2015 buck.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

This was a fun retrieval










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

October 7th 2016 35 yards from the shot


----------



## River rattler (Jul 28, 2013)

I got wet that day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## bowmanmt (Jul 31, 2010)

believe me this is where he died..pending nh state record...580 certified weighed...no way of moving this beast for pictures..


----------



## rhodes31072 (Sep 20, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Here's a few I can find.


----------



## Point-N-Shoot (Oct 25, 2015)

pbuck said:


> Here's a few I can find.




Awesome!


Did that first one drop in it's tracks?


How did you do the 3rd pic where the deer is colored but everything else is grey?


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

These are from my last 3 bucks


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

As he lay.


----------



## LBL Rec Area (Jun 30, 2016)

Great pictures!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Point-N-Shoot said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> Did that first one drop in it's tracks?
> ...


Actually, the first one was off to my right when I shot and he ran about 30 yds to my left then stopped and stood there for a few seconds before he tipped over. 

The 3rd pic was done with a photo app called ColorBlast! 

The original...


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_2902ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Terrible picture of the deer, but that's not what this one was about! My boys first track job with ol dad was a success!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I laughed when I walked up to him lol


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

My biggest/oldest buck killed with a bow Oct 1st this year. Was in shock at his body size when I walked up on him!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

He went and jumped in my 10 Acre gravel pit. We followed blood to the water. He was floating about 30 yards off shore and it's about 30 feet deep there.


----------



## camo_deerslayer (Sep 29, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjg (Nov 1, 2012)

My 2014 buck


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## muskybuck (Nov 7, 2007)

I shot this buck and knew I hit him good (high double lung). I saw the arrow buried up the the fletchings as he ran off. I gave myself about 20 minutes to calm down and took up the trail. It was so thick where he died. I got about 10 yards from him before I saw him and his head was still up! I just couldn't find a hole in the brush to slip an arrow through so I slowly backed out. I walked back to the truck to drop some gear and it was a good hour before I got back to him. Unbelievably his head was still up! Then I noticed the vine that was tangled in his rack holding his head up. He was dead the first time I walked up on him. Haha!


----------



## muskybuck (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

One of last years bucks as I found him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muskybuck (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## Coosaridge1 (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Furtrader1984 (Apr 19, 2016)

Couple Northern MN bucks


----------



## Grizzly_Adams (Apr 26, 2008)

I repositioned him and wiped off some blood for the pic with my bow on him but the other is the way I found my first archery buck 9/3/16


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ouachitamtnman said:


> Let's see your "as they laid" pics. Kinda re-live that moment when you're walking up on them for the first time. It's probably my favorite moment and I usually try to capture it. Here's a couple of my best moments for sure. Lord willing, I'll experience it again this year.



those are awesome!


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

3dn4jc said:


> 2014's bucks
> View attachment 4550010
> 
> View attachment 4550026


Need any friends let me know. Holt COW those are AMAZING!


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## J.F CHARRUA (Jul 30, 2013)

Enviado desde mi BV6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PreacherMan76 (Aug 31, 2016)

The picture of my son was his first buck. He killed it with his grandpa's rifle.


----------



## hav2hnt (Aug 29, 2013)

Blacktail Northern California









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

2016 buck











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan46n2 (Aug 19, 2015)

This was from gun season last year so I hope this counts....
Shot from about 30yds on the side of a hill..he fell and tumbled downhill about 3-5yds and this is how I found him.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## KylePA (Jul 18, 2008)

Here is my buck from this year. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleJ (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Heres a couple from last year









Sent from my USCC-C6721 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsghormley (Jan 28, 2015)

2014 buck

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

*as they laid...*

as they laid.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

*as they laid*

as they laid


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

Just how I walked up on it. September 16th 2016


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

rut said:


> Just how I walked up on it. September 16th, 2016





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

bhutso said:


> View attachment 4548402
> View attachment 4548370
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, great pics and AWESOME buck!!!!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3228ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

2014 buck. My best ever, 155". Self filmed, one of the best days of my life.


----------



## Grizzly_Adams (Apr 26, 2008)

dtprice said:


> View attachment 4995617


What a toad


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Grizzly_Adams said:


> What a toad


My biggest to date. I had no idea he was that big until I walked up to him. I caught a brief glimpse of him over 100yds away and saw the height of one side. I decided he was a shooter, so I stopped looking at him directly and just paid attention to my body position to make sure I'd be ready for the shot if it presented itself. Once I shot, i noticed a lot of antler as he bounded away but he quickly ran behind some brush and never emerged. Once I heard the crash and kicking I got down and cautiously walked over. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## realunlucky (Feb 4, 2009)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.5SHOT (Jun 25, 2005)

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Here are a few from my latest walk and stalk hunts this past year.
Eland bull.








Black wilderbeest cow w/ exit wound.








Eland cow.










Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Sorry, but not sure why the last one is upside down.

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Oklahoma buck


----------



## 69RS (Sep 19, 2016)

Here is one


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Oklahoma public land


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok. Public land


----------



## roadking531 (Jan 29, 2007)

IL 10/24- my best buck to date.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Pa state Forest

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Beendare said:


> This thread is going to open an old wound for me. Dang it i picked the wrong stand that day. We were hunting a buddy of mines place in Kansas and I had the option to hunt this back pasture stand...and passed. The farmers nephew-in-law hunted it and killed this buck...his first with a bow.
> 
> He shot the buck....... then whooped at the top of his lungs getting the buck moving. We searched all day and never found him. The nephew had to leave. A buddy and I found the buck about 1/2 mile away...this is as we found him though the coyote we spooked off of it had skedaddled. Buck of a lifetime. My farmer buddy has bowhunted all his life there- 1/2 a century...and never killed a buck like this.
> View attachment 4556162


Wow! What a shame.


----------



## willphish4food (Nov 3, 2007)

*2015 moose*















Moose was shot at 7 yards, coming to challenge me as we walked through the brush. Made it about 50 yards; this is how we found him.


----------



## willphish4food (Nov 3, 2007)

*2015 sheep*

Not all trophies feel "earned." This one did!






The feeling that is impossible to describe






Magnificent


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Yep, I got wet getting him out.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome thread!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3297c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

25 - I *always* enjoy seeing you pics!!!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## JCHUNTER (Oct 8, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## captphil (Sep 1, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Point-N-Shoot (Oct 25, 2015)

Ned250 said:


>




Wow!!!!


What'd this giant score? 


What was his longest tines length?


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

This years buck


----------



## nateb440 (Sep 3, 2014)

Here's my bow kill from this year. Regretfully I spined him and had to quickly dispatch him with another arrow but his is my view from the stand.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Point-N-Shoot said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> 
> What'd this giant score?
> ...


Scored 189 4/8

Longest tine was his right G-1 at 12 3/8. His left G-2 was close at 12 1/8. He also had an abnormal point in front of his right G-1 that was over 10". 

Super lucky to have this guy on my wall.


----------



## Grizzly_Adams (Apr 26, 2008)

Ned250 said:


> Scored 189 4/8
> 
> Longest tine was his right G-1 at 12 3/8. His left G-2 was close at 12 1/8. He also had an abnormal point in front of his right G-1 that was over 10".
> 
> Super lucky to have this guy on my wall.


Any chance we could get a straight on shot of him?


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## camo_deerslayer (Sep 29, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## heli-m hunter (Sep 17, 2014)

2016


----------



## 10RINGR (Jan 26, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984 (Nov 11, 2015)

Oct 25 2016 
Logan Co. Ohio

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Grizzly_Adams said:


> Any chance we could get a straight on shot of him?


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## Latty (Mar 6, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

One of this year's bucks.


----------



## realunlucky (Feb 4, 2009)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Point-N-Shoot (Oct 25, 2015)

Ned250 said:


>




Incredible! Congrats.


----------



## Jargon (Apr 23, 2011)

Just as I found him


----------



## peter herzog (Feb 19, 2013)

A few from mostly this year but a couple from last year!


----------



## lilzoob2 (Feb 19, 2013)

2013






2014






2015






2016
No 2016 deer, didn't recover until after dark.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

peter herzog said:


> A few from mostly this year but a couple from last year!


Shot in the jaw, just wonderin? Cool pics


----------



## archer2 (Jan 31, 2003)

View attachment 5153225


----------



## Live4hunting (Dec 6, 2004)

blinginpse said:


> http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> Hay hay now this is to be a clean sight LOL


----------



## peter herzog (Feb 19, 2013)

jdk81 said:


> Shot in the jaw, just wonderin? Cool pics


It was late muzzleloader season -18 I was sitting on the ground along a fence row. Had 20 or so does go by, this guy came up to me at 6 yards. He had his head down and looking back, I shot him thru the jaw then into the chest. Great memory bad pics.lol


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

Killed them both from the same tree last year.


----------



## Yoffione (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Man i get to change spots. U guys found your deer laying with bows and guns. Been hunting 25 years haven't found one with a gun or a bow on them!!! lol. JK
Great deer


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## pelle (Dec 23, 2008)

Some of my favorites


----------



## BoneBuster28 (Nov 16, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SD_Bowhunter (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

couple of mine.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## dlehman8705 (Dec 3, 2016)

nice!


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## captphil (Sep 1, 2016)

Bring this back up, I enjoy these kinds of pictures.

Buck and doe from this year.

















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CKYbowhunter26 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

2016


----------



## BBD1984 (Nov 11, 2015)

buckslayr said:


> 2016


You shoot him in the mouth???

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## MNBOWHUNTIN (Jan 25, 2011)

As I first saw him after a 500 yard track job....2016







After pulling him out of the bush...


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

MNbowhuntin, that top pic is awesome! beautiful buck too


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

BBD1984 said:


> You shoot him in the mouth???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


opposite side into right shoulder.


----------



## MUGoose75 (Feb 10, 2015)

Here we go, I killed this buck this year, although it looks like it was the first time I'd ever shot a bow it wasn't, I'm not really sure what happened, bad case of target panic I guess. He followed a doe out of the brush into my food plot at 25 yards, I was a full draw before he even stepped out. The pic of him on the hoof is right after impact, scroll up and left and you'll see my dumb ass sitting in my tree. He ran 75 yards, laid down and died. Better lucky than good I guess.


----------



## bigpess51 (Sep 24, 2009)

Here are the last 5 bucks i've shot along with a yote and turkey.


----------



## bigpess51 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## kowboy17 (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

As I saw him. Went about 100 yards and jumped a fence. Rage 2.3" took off the main valves off the heart. Ridiculous blood trail and the only deer I shot that had almost no blood shot meat. I mean, like maybe 1" around the cut was bloodshot and that was it.

The bull went 370 yards straight line on the GPS. The little red X is the exit. It went through both lungs.


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

Here is mine.


----------



## BUCKMASTER32 (Feb 4, 2008)

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

2016 SD buck









2016 MN deer















A 2016 Coyote


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Almost forgot about this thread









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

This November in Miss.


----------



## jkratz (Mar 28, 2007)

Illinois buck from a year ago


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Enjoyed looking through this thread again.

IMG_7705ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_9615a by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_8505a by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

my 2017 bow buck

Spined him and dropped him on the spot.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

View attachment 6517769


----------



## aritchie (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

As he laid two different angles. Hard to get pics in the dark.


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Pardon the sideways pics.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

couple more....


----------



## Delta180 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allenbd (May 23, 2011)

Here's my buck from 2017 "as he laid." My best buck to date


----------



## krammy37 (Dec 6, 2005)

My buck from last year








New Mexico bull


----------



## Wapsi-BP (Jul 7, 2017)

Late Oct buck, 2013









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmanmt (Jul 31, 2010)

Man I have a B of a time with photos on AT. anyways this 405 lb, 21.3/8 bear is from TSI in NB. The way you see it is exactly where it died. I couldnt move him if I wanted to, LOL


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

Last fall


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

*2017 5*

how I found him.easy tracking ramcat.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Couple years ago







Doe in the water wasn't gut shot that is the exit, I heard her crash into the stream


----------



## Blueberry815 (Jun 12, 2011)

Last year's buck!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
Found another one!


----------



## marshall9779 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are my only 2 decent bucks I’ve killed.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ol' sheepherder (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Will never forget walking up on this one in 2015. Indiana, November 24th...


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Here is a few more. Indiana, Nov 19, 2011, Iowa Nov 16, 2012 and Indiana, Nov 23 2013...


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

Holy crap, I've never even seen bucks as big as some of these, except on t.v. :awkward:


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

davydtune said:


> 25ft-up, you have the best pics


I was just scrolling through the photos, not paying attention to who was doing the posting, then I saw those amazing pics and said, "I bet these are by 25ft-up." Scrolled up and confirmed.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks guys! Many dandy bucks in here have caught my eye..


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

*I wasn't the one that shot him......*

....but I did find him









My rancher buddy's nephew sat the stand I passed on that day [As they say in the Monty Python movie, 'I chose poorly'] 

He shot and lost this buck......maybe all of his hooting and hollering after the shot wasn't such a good idea, eh?

They looked for a day and never found him....so my buddy and I took the morning off, followed a hunch, got down wind of where I thought he went and found this buck 1/4-1/2 mi away with a coyote munching on him. Crusher.


----------



## Daddymac (Oct 27, 2014)

Two from last season.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

A few more. Colorado Bull, Sept 13, 2011. Indiana buck, November 16, 2008, Indiana buck, December 12, 2010...


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Funny thing last year was the first time I ever took my phone with me hunting never any service. The second pic was my son's first buck with his bow.









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

2017 public land
View attachment 6522813
View attachment 6522815


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Gosh, a bunch of brutes on here. Congrats again on everyone's success. Hopefully I'll be a contributor this year.


----------



## Dustoff707 (Jul 12, 2017)

Here's a few--


----------



## Tufelhundin (Aug 2, 2005)

This is where he laid....In both pics. Im in the tree to the right. My buddy took the pic when he came in to help.


----------



## chugg (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Sky Blue Waters (Dec 7, 2016)

2016 buck. Wish I would have taken better pictures


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Here are a couple SnS pics from across the pond. This year, last year and the year before.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Sky Blue Waters said:


> 2016 buck. Wish I would have taken better pictures


Excellent buck!


----------



## Sky Blue Waters (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

2017 OH public land


----------



## billhalljr (Oct 31, 2008)

I dont take many Atls but here is little joke pic i took last year bc all my dads WV buddies make fun of him. For last 7 years hes shot a dandy with me in columbus and they tease him "billy ties one up for him every year"









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanrambo24 (Jan 21, 2017)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanrambo24 (Jan 21, 2017)

Awesome

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB (Mar 3, 2012)

Inspiration for a new style of pics. Super cool. Not sure I have a single one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDSTRUTNRUT (Sep 15, 2015)

A few from past 12 months or so, we always try and take a "as they laid" pic before we move it to remember the moment.


----------



## MDSTRUTNRUT (Sep 15, 2015)

My best 2 bucks

1997









2010


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Indiana, December 23rd, 2017...


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great thread!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

I’m super happy with this buck. Last year was my first year ground hunting. So liberating to not be in a tree! very addicting!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowonlyJCD6873 (Feb 16, 2010)

The sight that greeted me when I walked up on my 2017 Iowa public land buck.


----------



## trippe (Feb 10, 2008)

maryland 2017


----------



## MTB (Mar 3, 2012)

This thread inspired this pic of my daughters buck this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadturkey (Mar 19, 2016)

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SplitBrow189 (Dec 25, 2008)

My two biggest, watched both drop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

October this year..... just layed the bow on her









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

MTB said:


> This thread inspired this pic of my daughters buck this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Pretty sure I see General Custer's headstone down there...


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Not mine, my brother shot him tonight and just found him a half hour ago









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

crankn101 said:


> Pretty sure I see General Custer's headstone down there...


I'll bet you're close.
Could easily be 100 miles south, though.
If it's public, we'll never find out!


----------



## B.Hunt (Aug 7, 2009)

My sons first buck at age 10 and doe from this year. He has now taken three deer and he is 11 in the doe pic. I know with a rifle but still proud dad here. .Then couple of mine all with archery equipment.


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

...








Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

It's been two years since I've had a shot at a deer, but this year was a good one. These are my buck and doe for the 2018 season. Both were taken with a Darton DS2500 ($40 pawn shop clearance bow), Victory V-Force HV3 arrow (never again), tipped with Slick Trick 100gn Magnums (love them). Nothing bought new and the whole setup cost under $170.

Buck Nov 10th








Doe Nov 17th


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

Jester1023 said:


> It's been two years since I've had a shot at a deer, but this year was a good one. These are my buck and doe for the 2018 season. Both were taken with a Darton DS2500 ($40 pawn shop clearance bow), Victory V-Force HV3 arrow (never again), tipped with Slick Trick 100gn Magnums (love them). Nothing bought new and the whole setup cost under $170.
> 
> Buck Nov 10th
> View attachment 6694987
> ...


^^^tried to edit the rotated pics out. No luck.


----------



## BH Bowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

The scrub.


----------



## andrewp_ (Sep 15, 2016)

Doesn’t compare to most of the bucks on this thread, but that doesn’t mean I’m not proud of my first archery buck 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

^^^ congrats u should be proud that’s a fine buck brother. I’m proud of every deer I shoot size dosent matter


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Going back to 2010 for this one.


----------



## Deerslayer3071 (Jan 24, 2012)

My 2018 Ohio Buck


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

....


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

***Grizz*** said:


> ....


....


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

***Grizz*** said:


> ....


.....


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

first and last deer of season,use Wac-em XL's this year.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

***Grizz*** that's an accomplishment i think few have done right there.....taking a grouse with a bow.:thumbs_up

Never knew about this thread till today, some awesome pics no matter the size of the game taken.


----------



## GrimReaper365 (Nov 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Jester1023 said:


> It's been two years since I've had a shot at a deer, but this year was a good one. These are my buck and doe for the 2018 season. Both were taken with a Darton DS2500 ($40 pawn shop clearance bow), Victory V-Force HV3 arrow (never again), tipped with Slick Trick 100gn Magnums (love them). Nothing bought new and the whole setup cost under $170.
> 
> Buck Nov 10th
> View attachment 6694987
> ...


Not to hijack the thread, but what issues did you have with the arrows?


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but what issues did you have with the arrows?


I'll PM you.


----------



## JRinNE (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

andrewp_ said:


> Doesn’t compare to most of the bucks on this thread, but that doesn’t mean I’m not proud of my first archery buck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Monster Eastern NC buck!!

NC









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mnarcheri (Sep 16, 2018)

Ned250 said:


>


Why are there tennis balls on the ground there?


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

mnarcheri said:


> Why are there tennis balls on the ground there?


[emoji23][emoji23]
AKA hedge apples

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

Georgia


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

My wife with her last archery kill. Not exactly as they lay but didn’t think anyone wanted to look at a river and a line going to the bottom with a dead gator on it.


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

nightvision said:


> View attachment 6695525
> 
> 
> My wife with her last archery kill. Not exactly as they lay but didn’t think anyone wanted to look at a river and a line going to the bottom with a dead gator on it.


[emoji106][emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

This year...


----------



## farmcritter (Jul 23, 2011)

2016 Kill


----------



## farmcritter (Jul 23, 2011)

mnarcheri said:


> Why are there tennis balls on the ground there?


Hedge apples lol! Thats a heck of a buck!


----------



## cic (Apr 9, 2018)

Kentucky bow kill. October 26


----------



## wildbill2588 (Jul 27, 2007)

My 2018 Indiana buck!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Oct 31


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Some good looking critters guys!


----------



## pops423 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Cranky (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleJ (Dec 24, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> This year...


You had one heck of a year Mike!


----------



## olemossyhorns (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## bowtechcvx (Sep 13, 2017)

Shot this doe a few years ago found her like this at the end of the blood trail










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

bowtechcvx said:


> Shot this doe a few years ago found her like this at the end of the blood trail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty crazy!


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

My freezer filler from this year. Not to exciting, died right in the trail. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stickman48 (Nov 14, 2011)

My biggest to date couple of years ago shot on opening day of gun season


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

Ouachitamtnman said:


> Let's see your "as they laid" pics. Kinda re-live that moment when you're walking up on them for the first time. It's probably my favorite moment and I usually try to capture it. Here's a couple of my best moments for sure. Lord willing, I'll experience it again this year.


what a HOSS!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

This year's buck


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Here is one from a few weeks warning x bow kill. His second 130” plus deer.


----------



## carpkiller08 (Jul 5, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## cic (Apr 9, 2018)

Locked horns. Slid down the bank and drowned


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Arrowed the young female about 2.5 hrs ago. 5 yd recovery









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll play


----------



## 202gwg (Feb 22, 2011)

This the only one I've ever taken pictures of upon finding it. Had a buddy with me. He walked down to it first then said, you need to go get your camera. Shot with a Spitfire Doublecross.


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

202gwg said:


> This the only one I've ever taken pictures of upon finding it. Had a buddy with me. He walked down to it first then said, you need to go get your camera. Shot with a Spitfire Doublecross.


Goodness Gracious!!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Last season


----------



## vincent burrell (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## fireman2019 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## fireman2019 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## fireman2019 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## ohiobeagler (Jul 29, 2009)

Here is my son’s first deer ever. This is a sight I will never forget. I know he won’t either.


----------



## ohiobeagler (Jul 29, 2009)

Here is my buck from last year. This is my personal best.


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

From Wyoming


----------



## redneckarcher33 (Dec 3, 2006)

KY









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bridger Benson (Sep 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bridger Benson (Sep 5, 2011)

Ran into the tree before tipping over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bridger Benson (Sep 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

These are the only picture I have of critters exactly hot they fell.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

This one, too... but, it's a rifle kill.


----------



## Thurston (May 14, 2013)

My public land buck from this year. Biggest I have ever seen in the woods.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Clean 10 with <2” side to side difference


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

2019 AR Public Land









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jaydub821 (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## wombats (Mar 6, 2019)

da white shoe said:


> These are the only picture I have of critters exactly hot they fell.



You shot that buffalo with 3 different weapons?


----------



## RCDuck (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Photo from my treestand


----------



## n.d. woods jr (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## whippedcream (Jan 18, 2010)

My first bow buck from this year.


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

Georgia public land.


----------



## Field Ready (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Falcon24 (Jan 15, 2013)

Matt Musto said:


> Photo from my treestand


What are we viewing on the back half of that buck?


----------



## jrd22 (Apr 27, 2016)

2018 bull


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

78 yards from shot









Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok 8 pointer.


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

MT rifle muley









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Falcon24 said:


> What are we viewing on the back half of that buck?


He was shot by someone else, I think at least a week prior to me killing him. I had a trail cam pic of him from late October on my mock scrape and he was fine. On Nov 7th he was there again and the hole was there. I shot him on the 13th tending a doe quartering away at 25 yards and he ran in a big circle and dropped at the base on my tree.




First picture the date was wrong and I corrected it for the last 3. First was October 28th I believe


----------



## Falcon24 (Jan 15, 2013)

10/19/19 west central Indiana


----------



## Falcon24 (Jan 15, 2013)

Matt Musto said:


> He was shot by someone else, I think at least a week prior to me killing him. I had a trail cam pic of him from late October on my mock scrape and he was fine. On Nov 7th he was there again and the hole was there. I shot him on the 13th tending a doe quartering away at 25 yards and he ran in a big circle and dropped at the base on my tree. First picture the date was wrong and I corrected it for the last 3. First was October 28th I believe


Wow! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jrd22 (Apr 27, 2016)

2019 bull (rifle)


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## 79F150 (Sep 26, 2019)

2013 buck is picture in the dark (sorry about he rough picture quality), 2018 buck is the one in daylight.


----------



## rkillar (Jun 14, 2008)

da white shoe said:


> These are the only picture I have of critters exactly hot they fell.


That buffalo has got the most weapons I've ever seen in a kill seen. Looks like you broke out everything in the gun safe.


----------



## varmint101 (May 8, 2008)

My buck from this year. Shot him about 20 minutes before last light. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noclueo2 (Jan 22, 2018)

Couple of head shots














Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

This year's 7 pointer was perfect, just had to wiggle in beside him.









Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## noclueo2 (Jan 22, 2018)

bluestreaker said:


> This year's 7 pointer was perfect, just had to wiggle in beside him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome 7, how wide?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

noclueo2 said:


> Awesome 7, how wide?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


He was 26 3/8 inside 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Bow kill on Nov 8 as I found him.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vincent burrell (Dec 7, 2012)

Loving this thread! Heres last years and this years.


----------



## SCO6650 (Apr 7, 2009)

...


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

This years Nebraska buck. 152” nine. Fell to a Simmons Treeshark launched out of a Vertix.


----------



## Jwoyshnar (Dec 24, 2016)

11/05/2019


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wildbill2588 (Jul 27, 2007)

Kentucky 2019










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

My sons 2018 alligator. 12’9”


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

The raw emotion after finally getting him in the boat.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

First buck after after a 5 year hiatus from hunting, absolutely love watching them fall in sight. First deer with the 1 3/8 grim reaper razortips.


----------



## mbruns (Nov 27, 2018)

As said above, nothing better than watching them fall.


----------



## John Watts (Jun 25, 2014)

My personal best shot 11-11 this year


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

This was on a hillside, he went down then slid on the snow for maybe 10 feet until he laid up against those saplings. Picture is the next morning when I found him....he's mostly froze like that....temp was 14*. Maid it a pain to drag out, legs kept hooking trees.


----------



## bucktailbob (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

This was the last time for the expandable. 73 pound High Country Iron Mace at 28" and 25 yards should have blasted right through the boiler room. Entry was perfect.


----------



## omenfreak (Jan 7, 2012)

:elch:


----------



## firstafence (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## firstafence (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## firstafence (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## firstafence (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## 2backstraps (Mar 3, 2013)

Couple from this year









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sight Window (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## jlobeda (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

2019 bucks


----------



## NJlefty (Jul 4, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

Cool Thread


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## Falcon24 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have enjoyed this thread just as much, if not more, than any thread on AT during my years. Great idea!


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

This is one of my favorite things to get pics and video of when I go retrieve a deer. Wish I had a cell phone when I was younger.


----------



## RacksOnRacks (Aug 2, 2014)

Great photos. Can't beat that feeling of walking up on your game.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

From two years ago.


----------



## Bullhead-44 (Jan 26, 2018)

Coyote double with the ol’ tribute👍🏻


----------



## Straw (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## firstafence (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*As they lay*

As they lay


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

As they lay


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

As they lay


----------



## bldtrail (May 29, 2005)

Here ya go









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayden_m20 (Aug 3, 2016)

As they laid


----------



## mhoff15 (Jan 20, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon24 (Jan 15, 2013)

Right under 20 yards, quartering away, Rage Hypo. Never had that happen before, where the guts wiggled their own way out. Edit: whoa! Picture completely flipped on me. Sorry.


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Split brow (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## ChootEmSon (Dec 7, 2019)

sexy


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

My buck from this year









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ATAhhshoot (Aug 25, 2016)

This Guy isn’t big by AT standards but he sure made me proud. I have 5 acres to hunt behind my house and had about 2,500 pics of mostly the same does and raccoons on cameras all year, and not one single buck. I decided to hunt on the front end of a high pressure cold front one morning during rifle season and this guy decided to walk through at 26 yards. I have been hunting my property for 6 years and only saw one buck in that time so given those odds I was very proud.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhoey07 (Dec 11, 2019)

Split brow said:


> View attachment 7005863


Cool buck!


----------



## lungdeflator (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats! Love the little one in snow pants... in Florida! lol.

Just razzin ya... I guess I'm jealous as it's -4 right here right now in MN...


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

It gets cold in north florida, so florida the deer are all getting eaten by pythons--And 32 degrees in florida feels like 20 in kansas n 15 in NY


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

I went to Disney world for my honey moon didn't pack any cold clothes except a sweatshirt it was 40 degrees felt way colder than that I was freezing and I had just left Montana in the negatives.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATAhhshoot (Aug 25, 2016)

GB3YO said:


> I went to Disney world for my honey moon didn't pack any cold clothes except a sweatshirt it was 40 degrees felt way colder than that I was freezing and I had just left Montana in the negatives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Yep. Cold feels colder here because of the humidity. The damp air pulls the heat out of your body much faster than dry air does. Works against us in the summer too by not letting sweat evaporate. Damned if ya do, damned if ya don’t!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATAhhshoot (Aug 25, 2016)

lungdeflator said:


> Congrats! Love the little one in snow pants... in Florida! lol.
> 
> Just razzin ya... I guess I'm jealous as it's -4 right here right now in MN...


You can thank her mom for that, I wanted her to get camo bibs 
I don’t envy your weather, but in the late summer/early fall I will


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

GB3YO said:


> I went to Disney world for my honey moon didn't pack any cold clothes except a sweatshirt it was 40 degrees felt way colder than that I was freezing and I had just left Montana in the negatives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Yep, I go to Illinois 2 times a year to hunt, temps always 0-20 degrees with wind, and when I come back to east Texas and it gets 20-30 it’s a way colder feeling because of that humidity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Ajd2 (Dec 15, 2019)

Great sight to see at the end of a blood trail


----------



## Hoyt slayer (Nov 30, 2011)

Glad he stopped where he did, you can see the flooded creek he was running towards









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

Illinois Nov 7.









Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## WhitleyHunter (Nov 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

...


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Nov '19









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TDS984 (Aug 1, 2017)

2019 September ND deer


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## MossyMan (Jun 20, 2003)

10 line poems

10 line poems

10 line poems


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

Nov. 15th, I’m standing on the ground from where I shot/stalked him while he was chasing a hot doe.









A lifetime later after I could finally walk up to him.


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## pomorski1 (Oct 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44 (Jul 31, 2008)

some from over the years


----------



## Jerred44 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Jerred44 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

A glimpse of 2019. Hoping 2020 hunting season goes a whole lot better than the year so far. Grandad's 40 year old 760 Carbine Gamemaster Pump -06 still doing work. I sat next to Grandad while we hunted in SE OK 36 years ago and he shot at some does. He gave it yo me whrn i turned 16 and died shortly thereafter. Im 45 now. Precious heirloom. 






























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Here’s my latest!










Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

I like watching the chipmunks until they start eating my tomatoes.


----------



## taylormade449 (Sep 15, 2015)

First deer I ever killed with my bow 3 years back now.


----------



## Smitty8076 (Aug 18, 2004)

Here's one









Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

2019 archery buck. How I found him 100yds from where I shot him.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeronight6r6 (Feb 16, 2020)

b2sandshee said:


> 2019 archery buck. How I found him 100yds from where I shot him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, that is one heck of a nice deer!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## noclueo2 (Jan 22, 2018)

b2sandshee said:


> 2019 archery buck. How I found him 100yds from where I shot him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I started with this one, I might just end it with this one. Congrats. Good luck topping that!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon24 (Jan 15, 2013)

My apologies if this is a double post on this thread. Hard quartering away shot. Put it in her back rib and through her offside shoulder. She only ran a short ways and this was the result. Been a few years, believe it was a Rage Hypo out of a 72# Obsession Lethal Force.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## vincent burrell (Dec 7, 2012)

Had to search this thread out so I could post this. Kansas buck from this afternoon.


----------



## 1goodarrow (Jan 26, 2010)

202gwg said:


> This the only one I've ever taken pictures of upon finding it. Had a buddy with me. He walked down to it first then said, you need to go get your camera. Shot with a Spitfire Doublecross.


Cool looking deer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

11/06/20


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Tracking him an hour later and came up on him. I said Oh Man he still alive an laying down. Stone dead[emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Hunter (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## SWOhio carnivor (Sep 3, 2012)

11/8/20


----------



## varmint101 (May 8, 2008)

Buck from a few years ago. I thought he was still alive, but just caught straight up when he died! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorpian1030 (Oct 14, 2009)

10/24/20


----------



## Blake R (Jan 31, 2014)

11/19/20









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

One of my favourites. A friend of mine taking some time to say thanks.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## ThisIsMyHandle (Dec 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## aaron1203 (May 26, 2015)

This years buck


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

This years buck.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

2020









2019


----------



## se7en39 (Nov 24, 2012)

10/27/2020


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Liveblue23 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuffBuck2 (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Mathews523 (Jul 23, 2013)

10-25-20










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuces (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Deuces (Aug 23, 2020)

3xs lol 
Sorry!


----------



## Bridger Benson (Sep 5, 2011)

Here’s a neat one where a buck I shot ran into a tree with an old screw in tree step in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bridger Benson (Sep 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookie1125 (Aug 10, 2012)

From a couple years ago. Blood trails in the snow are a big help for some who is colorblind lol









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rutman (Sep 14, 2009)

11/9
Public land 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## bpburns11 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## tallgood (Sep 8, 2020)

2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallgood (Sep 8, 2020)

2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## tallgood (Sep 8, 2020)

2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallgood (Sep 8, 2020)

View attachment 7313469



2020


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

10/24/20


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## KylePA (Jul 18, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noclueo2 (Jan 22, 2018)

11/11/20









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

11/21/2020. Georgia public land. Heart shot, down in sight... literal red carpet to him.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

NY finger lakes region 11/7/20
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrozzi (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Ttt. Let's see em folks


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

First deer. Lucky shot. Any farther back and I would’ve been in trouble.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuttiebrownbow (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## PD Fisher (Mar 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalCoHunter (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Found him today.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon24 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## pelle (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Mine from this year


----------



## TRUTH (Jan 3, 2003)

hunterhewi said:


> My 2014 buck
> 
> View attachment 4541081


Heck of a wound!


----------



## Tsimmerson (Sep 10, 2015)

My buddies 169" KY bowkill this year.


----------



## doubleeagle (Jun 3, 2012)

And here is one from Halloween eve. Didn't go more than 30yds after I Schwacked him.


----------



## varmint101 (May 8, 2008)

10/31










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coxms1 (Feb 6, 2014)

He actually knocked the dead tree over when he crashed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rack101P (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## LIBowhunter (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Kansas 2021


----------



## Latty (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanksgiving eve 2021










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyd (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow some real studs in this thread!!!


----------



## cole3bob (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)




----------

